# Vancouver BC Electricial Red Seal exam



## steokelleher (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I'm going to be making a move from Ireland to Vancouver in the next few months and am just wondering has anyone any help in sitting the red seal exam in Vancouver?

For example, Prep course, how to go about sitting the exam?

Also would anyone have any tips in getting set up in Vancouver?

Thanks a million,

Tis is my first time using Expat hope it works well!!!


----------

